# Skinny fat donkey?



## Nathan Luszcz (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a 6yo jack that I got a few months ago. When I got him he was skinny, in need of some feed. We fattened him up (too much) on nice pasture, and then he got too fat. We cut his grain completely and because of his growing crest, started him on Thyrol (which is a cheat, I know, its not something I ever recommend to other people). He still has the crest, but its slightly smaller, but now I see ribs again. The pasture isn't AS rich as it was a month ago, but its still 4 acres for two horses. He gets just a handful of sweet feed, enough for the thyrol to grab to. It doesn't seem to be helping his crest anymore, and there are now ribs. He doesn't seem to be responding quite like a horse would


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2009)

Nathan --

I don't know anything about donkeys, but in case this could help, some of my horses had a crest (including one of my stallions). I switched these horses to a low carb / low starch pellet (Pace-Maker Fat & Fiber -- it's formulated by KER), and it made all the difference in the world. It's packed with nutrition and is 12% protein / 6% fat / 20% fiber. I know it sounds like a lot of fat, but it alone took the crestiness away and the horses that were too fat on the senior feed I used lost weight.

Good luck,

Jill

PS the vet did check they thyroid level in my stallion that was too cresty, and he didn't have a thyroid issue.


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 3, 2009)

my 30 year old donkey had a pretty big crest before I got him back home, (he was living with a farmer before I moved here) I lowered his hay intake , and added some straw , he only gets grain and suppliments in winter, and is on pasture as well, but not for more than 5 hours a day ( or less) This has kept him looking pretty good, coat is glossy, and his crest is half the size it was before. They dont believe in grains and pelleted food here, they dont even sell it in my area. Just the mineral blocks. My Donkey is pretty smart about eating what he needs, he eats the pine needles off the tree from time to time, and really likes the straw. He will come in from the pasture and eat straw. I quit all the goodies too.


----------



## minimule (Jul 5, 2009)

You have to be careful with donkeys and high protein feeds. Donks don't need it. They can get by on not so great hay (like any of us would feed them that!). Once a donkey develops the big fat deposits, like a big crest, rolls on their butts and backs.....they usually and very seldom loose it. They aren't like horses in that respect at all. They just can't utilize the extra stuff.

My boy just gets a touch of alfalfa (1# a day total) and 3#s of good grass, either Timothy or good green Dovey. He does get 2 cups of Nutrena Safe Choice a day in the summer because of flirting with the girls and pacing. He stays almost too thin in the summer.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jul 6, 2009)

This donkey gets grain only to facilitate the medicine. He's on 24/7 pasture but that's all he has available, there is no way to stall him.

Interesting point about the crests... I assumed that he could loose it. I guess I can just prevent it from getting bigger


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jul 9, 2009)

My 5 year old donkey gelding is fairly fat with a cresty neck. He has an almost flat back like a table, and his torso's shape is rather irregular. He's just weird looking.





He's not on any grain and gets turned out to acreage every other day. He seems to blimp up pretty easily just on regular grass hay. Cleaning up his stall, I've noticed he seems to get loose stools frequently. I don't know if I should do anything about it. Not sure WHAT I could do except dry lot him more often. He really sulks when he is separated from his mini stallion companion. He'll really let the whole neighborhood hear about it!

The 14 year old stallion has exactly the same access to food and yet is fit and trim. He has been on Thyro-L for a few years now. I had his thyroid level checked recently and it was ideal.





I guess donkeys are designed to run on lower grade fuel!

Daryl


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a chubby one and a thin one


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jul 12, 2009)

i have one in perfect condition and one that looks like a cow.



can't see ribbs but can see hips...



she's on a special diet.


----------

